# Smiles from Fiona



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful video. Made me smile too! Fiona is living the good life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She does bring joy and big smiles.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fiona you make the whole world smile, the video is as beautiful as you are. Barnaby says he's on his way over to take you out for a special dinner!. Wishing you many more happy, healthy years, we love you sweet girl x


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby says he's on his way over to take you out for a special dinner!.


I hope dinner would include one of your special UK squirrels Barnaby  Fiona has not yet tasted such a foreign delicacy : Just saying in case you want to impress her, LOL. State side squirrels have gotten boring but you are welcome to them. We have lots of cranberries to share with you for healthy snacks when you stop by.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> I hope dinner would include one of your special UK squirrels Barnaby  Fiona has not yet tasted such a foreign delicacy : Just saying in case you want to impress her, LOL. State side squirrels have gotten boring but you are welcome to them. We have lots of cranberries to share with you for healthy snacks when you stop by.


Oh yes, roast squirrel with roast potatoes and Yorkshire pudding and my mums special gravy. I will cook Fiona, you just relax and put your paws up!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww such a sweet, lovely video of beautiful Fiona! She reminds me so much of my Maxi!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She's such a special girl. You're lucky to have each other.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*Beautiful Video*

Fiona You make me smile


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous! Happy birthday pretty girl, and many more!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a wonderful video! Have a Happy Birthday, beautiful Fiona!


----------

